# Vizsla owners of the future



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

i think my boys will have V's when they're grown up too, here's a couple of pics of my eldest Harrison, he really loves Ruby, (as does Gabriel, but had to go to a birthday party when I took these pics)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures and NO rain - you were lucky.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pictures, harrigab!! Adorable, really!! I finally figured out (I'm a little slow) how you came up with your screen name -- Harrison/Gabriel. I've said it before, and I'll say it again -- You have such a nice family, and Ruby is a lucky girl!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Lovely pictures and NO rain - you were lucky.


the sun always shines on the righteous!!......Harrison has been a very good boy lately lol! ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I am soooooo jealous of your cool weather. Great pics!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Brilliant pictures!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Vizsla said:


> I am soooooo jealous of your cool weather. Great pics!


we're praying for some kind of summer here in the UK, VB, it's piddled it down for most of it so far


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

GGGGGrreat pictures Harrigab, and so far we have had 2 days of sunny weather. in York, it just seems to pee down during the night....I am about to build the Ark mark 2 and sleep with water wings just in case...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> GGGGGrreat pictures Harrigab, and so far we have had 2 days of sunny weather. in York, it just seems to pee down during the night....I am about to build the Ark mark 2 and sleep with water wings just in case...


I'll try and bring some sunshine when we come across next friday ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well they recon it's going to be real nice over the next 2 weeks.I might put the Ark build on hold..


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Fab pictures, they look like the best of friends ;D


----------

